# Official garden pics thread



## RB II

Well the good and the bad for me this week. Between the great rains and the holiday, I missed a day or two of picking. So some zuch and yellow squash got really big. Did get a good amount of right size stuff.

The bad









And the good.


----------



## whiskey1

My son is a good helper. I think every kid should be taught to grow something. Also, I would like to take this opportunity to spice up the gardening section of 2coolfishing.com.


----------



## monkeyman1

Good kid and spice!


----------



## saltwatersensations

Nice Spices....


----------



## whiskey1

A few pics from early season...all BS aside, lots and lots of work from start to finish on a crop.


----------



## shoalnuff

That hard work pays off though Whiskey, Thats a nice looking garden!


----------



## monkeyman1

I'd like to see pics of your tractor/implement that you used to make your rows. Nice.


----------



## shoalnuff

monkeyman1 said:


> I'd like to see pics of your tractor/implement that you used to make your rows. Nice.


^^^ Yea Yea, me too!!! ^^^


----------



## whiskey1

monkeyman1 said:


> I'd like to see pics of your tractor/implement that you used to make your rows. Nice.


I use a standard 3-point bedder to make the rows. About 3 passes does the trick depending on how high you want the rows.

Then, I lay them off with the bottom of a 3-point dirt scoop.


----------



## monkeyman1

Thanks for the info. The wheels are too far apart on my orange tractor to do that, or else spread my rows way out.


----------



## shoalnuff

Cool, Thanks!


----------



## whiskey1

monkeyman1 said:


> Thanks for the info. The wheels are too far apart on my orange tractor to do that, or else spread my rows way out.


You will need this one for a bigger tractor. The dirt scoop wouldn't work to lay the rows off, but you could build something real simple to do that.


----------



## saltwatersensations

Its growing. Just picked my first tomato today. Got a lot of others popping up. No zucchini yet, squash have put out a few times but they just die and fall off.


----------



## RB II

SWS, your tomatoes look like mine. Beautiful huge plants but not much fruit. I am going to do some serious pruning of all non-producing limbs this weekend. No blooms or fruit and it is gone.


----------



## monkeyman1

Put 2.5 gallons of Italian green beans in the freezer today.


----------



## LandLocked

Maters are just starting. Green beans are wearing out finally. Blackeyed peas gonna be the next big thing.


----------



## LandLocked

monkeyman1 said:


> Put 2.5 gallons of Italian green beans in the freezer today.


Thats what i do with mine. Works great.


----------



## monkeyman1

LandLocked said:


> Thats what i do with mine. Works great.


I really like the vacuum sealer.


----------



## LandLocked

Yep vacuuming up black-eyed peas works great too.


----------



## monkeyman1

The zucchini patch. Picked about a dozen so far, made stir fried rice with some today. Yum!


----------



## Law Dog

Nice!


----------



## monkeyman1

Have picked about 2 gals of blackberries so far.


----------



## monkeyman1

Concords are coming along too. Had to put up netting...Mockingbirds.


----------



## RB II

Monkeyman, that garden looks like it is really producing. Congrats.


----------



## monkeyman1

Thanks Hydra. We had another 1.5 inches of the wet stuff today. The garden drains so-so, but I don't know how much more my tomatoes and bell peppers will take.


----------



## monkeyman1

LandLocked said:


> Maters are just starting. Green beans are wearing out finally. Blackeyed peas gonna be the next big thing.


Looks good. I think I spotted a Black Prince in the mix. My BP's are doing well.


----------



## Muddskipper

These are part of my butterfly garden


----------



## tailinaround90

FIrst year and sure wish I knew how much squash and zucchini produce. I've began giving away grocery sacks full. Okra just starting to produce. This is yesterday's harvest after the rain, some got too big but rain delayed the harvest.


----------



## LandLocked

That blackish one is a Cherokee purple Monkey. First year trying it. It ate ok not great but still WAY better than the maters at any supermarket.

Your garden looks fantastic!! Bet you could feed an army!!


----------



## whiskey1

y'all got some nice stuff going on! I might have to give the blackberries a try. How long does it take to get a good stand going?


----------



## monkeyman1

whiskey1 said:


> y'all got some nice stuff going on! I might have to give the blackberries a try. How long does it take to get a good stand going?


We started ours last spring. I pick about a pint and a half every other day. I froze 2 gallons yesterday and a gallon of mulberries.

Anyone remember mulberries?


----------



## LandLocked

Yep neighbor has one. He doesn't do anything with it except watch the birds get after um.


----------



## tailinaround90

Another walk through today, having a good first year but what to do with all of this squash? Do any of y'all freeze and vacuum seal? Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## whiskey1

tailinaround90 said:


> Another walk through today, having a good first year but what to do with all of this squash? Do any of y'all freeze and vacuum seal? Any suggestions would be appreciated.


Freeze it. Cut it up into cubes or thick discs and put on a tray. Then put it in the freezer and par freeze (partially freeze) it. Then put into ziplock bags and freeze it. The par freezing makes it so they don't stick together once completely frozen.


----------



## Rubberback

I love squash but I'm not very good at growing it. Problem I have with squash there's not a lot of ways to eat it. But it is good. I plant about 8 plants a year & thats it.


----------



## RB II

I love squash and haven't done a garden in many years. So I may have overdone it. Lol


----------



## tailinaround90

whiskey1 said:


> Freeze it. Cut it up into cubes or thick discs and put on a tray. Then put it in the freezer and par freeze (partially freeze) it. Then put into ziplock bags and freeze it. The par freezing makes it so they don't stick together once completely frozen.


Thanks i will try this tmr when i get off work. 
And yes i will definitely be down grading squash next year. 12 plants and 20 zuccini is too much.


----------



## LandLocked

Bunch a blackeyed peas.










Maters are going nuts.










Put in 6 peaches couple plums apples half dozen citrus last year. All are friggin outstanding. Unfortunately the squirrels think so too. Lead poisoning is in their future.

My goal is to be able to walk out in the yard at any time of the year pick something and eat it. Bout a year or 2 off.


----------



## peckerwood

Good looking dirt whiskey.I don't think my black gumbo would work up so pretty.


----------



## whiskey1

peckerwood said:


> Good looking dirt whiskey.I don't think my black gumbo would work up so pretty.


There are 2 loads of river sand on that spot, and 2 trailer loads of cow manure. I have the gumbo too, but it works well with the right mix of sand to provide good drainage.


----------



## whiskey1

My wife grew pepper plants from all over the world this year. Some from Afghanistan, Russia, Ukraine and all over the place.


----------



## monkeyman1

whiskey1 said:


> My wife grew pepper plants from all over the world this year. Some from Afghanistan, Russia, Ukraine and all over the place.


Cool stuff. I like to try growing different veggies.


----------



## RB II

whiskey1 said:


> My wife grew pepper plants from all over the world this year. Some from Afghanistan, Russia, Ukraine and all over the place.


Those misc peppers are kinda like cans of vegetables with no labels. You just never know what to get until you open one.


----------



## whiskey1

Heirlooms getting ripe.


----------



## chuck leaman

Here is yesterday's harvest and the acorn squash from the other day ready for the oven. I cook it with dark brown sugar and butter.


----------



## Mikeyhunts

*nice!*

That acorn squash and brown sugar sounds GREAT!


----------



## chuck leaman

Mikeyhunts said:


> That acorn squash and brown sugar sounds GREAT!


 Its awesome. I will grow it again next year for sure. I planted one row and have gotten 15 or so squash out of it. They get a second row for sure next year. Butternut is good baked that way too.


----------



## monkeyman1

Looks great.


----------



## Wado

We just started picking tomatoes, or at least some that weren't rotten. Last year we had maybe a dozen with blossom rot but got a good dose of it this year. Earlier they didn't show any signs but I guess the newer fruits were affected. Anyway, still got a few to slice. Lots of good pictures everybody!


----------



## RB II

Very nice tomatos.


----------



## whiskey1

those are some big ones! Is that Celebrity?


----------



## whiskey1

From the last few days


----------



## Wado

*Maters*

All celebrities. They just do good down here but I am having an off year. I took some sweet corn to a friend of mine yesterday west of here about fifteen miles and he's got the tomatoes. I have to take my camera when I go back in a couple of days. He bought me my plants but something clicked on his that mine missed, I think it might have been that stuff called rain.


----------



## chuck leaman

Todays harvest. Picked the first egg plants of the year.


----------



## Dick Hanks

That basket reminded me about one of my favorite summer sandwiches: An egg and sliced tomato sandwich. Maybe a couple of slices of pepper on it as well.

Chuck... there haven't been any good yard bird threads lately. Any chance that you could start another one with some summer pictures of yours?


----------

